# favorite habanos box?



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

whats your favorite box? not the cigars inside, but the actual box!

the look, the colors, the shape/size, etc?

i have a new favorite today, the partagas charlotte!

small, blocky and rectangular, barely enough room for it to fit stickers and the heat stamp virtually covers the whole bottom  
very cute, but not in a ***** sorta way :w


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

i know there nothing special but for some reason i like my bolivar boxes...seems wierd i know but the bolivar dude is just cool looking to me..


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I love the slide top boxes. 
Prefereably the cabinets of 50. 
The light color of the wood as well as the almost cubical shape.
They also fit well in my cooler with the other slide top boxes. 
.
Sometimes when a flat, carboard 2 layered box is under 10 sticks, 
I pull these and "marry" them into a slide box.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Personally, I like the varnished Cohiba & MC Selection Reserva boxes. So well dressed & so pretty (in a non-***** sort of way).
I also like the R&J Churchill Tubo (25's). Big, full sized, with really nice artistic deco. Besides, it's one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Have a box of Monte C els , a very elegant box. The Robaina box i've always liked as i saw one made into a wall clock andf it looked very nice.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I like full sealed boxes


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

poker said:


> I like full sealed boxes


hahahhaa :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

some of the coolest looking are San Cristobal, R.A., And S.L.R. More like works of art. Partagas dress box is nice also. Monte "A" is a very nice varnished box.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> some of the coolest looking are San Cristobal, R.A., And S.L.R. More like works of art. Partagas dress box is nice also. Monte "A" is a very nice varnished box.


Fredster, 
I'm right there with you. You have an artistc eye my friend.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Green Sir Winston boxes and 50 cabs of double coronas.


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Upmann Cabinets rock!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the SLB, and the S.C and R.A dress boxes. Great combinations in color and design.


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

i like the festival habana boxes. highly varnished with a simple design.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

any of them that find their way to my cooler.
but i managed to get ahold of a Cohiba Esplindido box that i keep some loose cigars in that's pretty solid.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Glass lidded Cohiba boxes are nice....



:r 




joe


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

I love the cohiba boxes!!!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

RA 8-9-8 Varnished
Cohiba SR,Esplendidos


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I like the Punch-box.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

As far as new boxes go excluding anything special edition, I like the new Partagas 8-9-8 10ct. cabinet. The Cohiba and Monte Seleccions are cool too. For dress boxes I like the the Juan Lopez the most, with Robaina and RyJ bringing up second and third. The boxes I like most though are the older Duhill Selection Suprema flat cabinets, with their thick walls and screwed in hardware. They made some sturdy boxes back then.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigartexan said:


> As far as new boxes go excluding anything special edition, I like the new Partagas 8-9-8 10ct. cabinet. The Cohiba and Monte Seleccions are cool too. For dress boxes I like the the Juan Lopez the most, with Robaina and RyJ bringing up second and third. The boxes I like most though are the older Duhill Selection Suprema flat cabinets, with their thick walls and screwed in hardware. They made some sturdy boxes back then.


I just got a box of ten Part 898's, it is a cool little box. Also picked up a box of 12 Fundadores. Neat little varnished box.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I just got a box of ten Part 898's, it is a cool little box. Also picked up a box of 12 Fundadores. Neat little varnished box.


i have never seen a 12ct fundadores box. got picx?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

DaveC said:


> i have never seen a 12ct fundadores box. got picx?


I'll shoot you a p.m. with where I got them. I'll try posting the picture again, but I'm an idiot when it comes to computers. I realize they are for more than ordering Cubans!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

thanks for the picx, they look awesome!!!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

DaveC said:


> thanks for the picx, they look awesome!!!!


No problem, yeah the quality on both of these little boxes is great. Especially the Trini's! The Trinidad had wax paper over the varnished box (like the Cohibas) that I removed the other day when I smoked a couple with a friend. The 898's have a cardboard box over the varnished like the normal sized 898's that gives you the factory and date codes.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i like the idea of the 12pack in the fundadore. Makes an expensive cigar more attainable for less money out of pocket. Great corporate gifts too!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

That would be an awsome gift. I just spent a lot of money stocking up lately and I didn't want to drop close to 400.00 for a full box, so I thought the 12 box was a great way to get a few of these also. I had not smoked one in a couple years, and last time I bought a whole box I ended up sending them back because they were just off. After I got this 12 box I almost wish I had just grabbed the 24 these are so nice.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm a sucker for simple varnished dress boxes and 898 presentations: HU Club Epi, FdH 2000 Marevas, La Gloria Med d'Or line, Part and RA 898, etc.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

i like the old R. G. Boxes
the folds and such
actually the coolest box i ever seen was not cuban but oliva or something like that every box had its own handpainted pic on it all diff

k


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

drill said:


> i like the old R. G. Boxes
> the folds and such
> actually the coolest box i ever seen was not cuban but oliva or something like that every box had its own handpainted pic on it all diff
> 
> k


are you talking about the Master Blends? very nice presentation!


----------

